# What shoul i do when i choose a compressor?



## kompresor (Sep 12, 2012)

I want to buy a compressor for my small business. Which brand do you suggest for me?


----------



## jow (Aug 16, 2012)

What will you use the compressor for? How often and etc should dictate your need


----------



## ferry (Nov 30, 2012)

Campbell Hausfeld, Hitachi, Craftsman, DeWalt and Makita are few good brands.


----------



## Romore (Dec 18, 2012)

What brand(s) can you easily obtain parts and service for? You also need to determine what your equipment requires in volume and pressure. Then add a minimum 25-30%.


----------

